# TV, philips 21" mod.21pt6331/85r



## alextv44 (Jul 30, 2012)

sintoma del tv, enciende y segundos despues se apaga. Ya cambie los pulsadores (puss-buton) y no permanece encendida, sugerencias? de antemano grasias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 30, 2012)

el tubo es mexicano ?


----------



## omarmaiz (Jul 30, 2012)

tendrías que comentar que voltajes as medido, si el +B en el flyback es el correcto, estos modelos fallan por los filtros de esa linea (+B) .
no as comentado, si logras salir imagen.... se requiere mas datos... salu2


----------



## alextv44 (Jul 31, 2012)

subi la intensidad del screen y se resolvio el problema, por su aporte, muchs grasias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2012)

siempre hay que revisar eso primero,luego hay que contar los parpadeos de error ,luego revisar el circuito ik...
lo básico, lo del tubo mexicano,lamentablemente salieron malos esos tubos,,,


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 1, 2012)

grasias por el aporte, pero cual es el ic ó ik que mencionas, entiendo lo del tubo, pero lo otro no, quieres ahondar en el tema por favor?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 1, 2012)

cuando uno de los cañones del tubo deja de emitir correctamente,se activa la protección, y el tv se apaga ,tal cual mencionas a los pocos segundos,(hay que contar las veces que parpadea el led de stanby,eso indica el error y porque se apago)
se puede engañar a la proteccion con tres diodos ,
es algo asi http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm ,si bien la guia es para tv sony,tambien sirve como ejemplo para tv philip,
en los tv philip a la linea donde se juntan los diodos agregados tambien lleva una r de 10k ,bueno se colocan los diodos despues de la r esa de 10k,es facil,están todos las patitas juntas (es el mismo cable que lleba r,v y g al amplificador de video)

PD:
 no olvides revisar si esta bien la tencion de g2 ,sino retoca el pote de brillo,que esta en el flybac ,asta que tengas la tencion correcta,eso esta en el manual de servicio del philip


----------



## omarmaiz (Ago 1, 2012)

*al subir el screen, se recomienda tomar el valor del  voltaje en G2 este lo ajusta por el potenciometro o por modo de servicio segun modelo y 21¨,27¨29¨xxx y el valor esta en los diagramas, yo e ajustado en 450v otros en 470v.creo que es causa de la condición de TRC. en algunos modelo de tv philips no trae el led de monitoreo-stamby y se requiere pruebas distintas para determinar si la protección es el  TRC,deflecion o sobre voltaje y dependiendo del tiempo de apagado,hay casos que da tiempo entrar a modo de servicio y logras ver el numero de error que a su ves indica la causa. el circuito ik es común en tv sony y philips.*


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 2, 2012)

como debo medir con el tester el voltage de anodo en el cinescopio, y, cuantos volts aproximadamente, debe haber, es ac ó dc.? tendran de casualidad el diagrama de este tv? ó su manual de servicio, grasias de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

alextv44 te contesto  omarmaiz,,,,,

aquí te dejo el esquema es de otro modelo pero que tiene el mismo  *Chassis L01.1UAC*
descargalo desde aqui


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 2, 2012)

ya lo descargue, gracias, lo revisaré, pues no veo los voltajes en diagrama, ¿debo suponerlos? estaré revisándolo, y les busco para que me apoyen, gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

si se ben muy bien los voltajes ,acabo de revisar el documento


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 6, 2012)

tienes razon mil perdones, me estoy equivocando de diagrama, di mal el modelo, tendras ala mano el del mod. 20XL200122 de antemano grasias y mil perdones por el error.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2012)

decime que chasis tiene


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 6, 2012)

en este momento estoy a 8 kilometros del tv, puedo aportar el dato el dia de mañana? de antemano, grasias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2012)

bueno cuando ,pidas un diagrama no olvides poner que chasis lleva, modelo ,marca ,,
bueno luego cuando me pases el chassis te paso el diagrama,
asta mañana


----------

